

Haiti earthquake victim Startup charity drive - jason_tko
http://haitibizrelief.blogspot.com/

======
jason_tko
This is my effort at creating a way for startups and small companies to help
Haiti, and also get exposure.

As I went to submit this, I also noticed this post :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051914> from another HN called
dariusmonsef who seems to have plenty of experience and knowledge in this
field.

As a result, I'm updating the site to send all donations collected directly to
<http://hodr.org/>.

